# Has Anyone seen this trim before? I need 3 feet of it.



## greenbje (Oct 22, 2017)

HI All, 

I have this trim all over my house. I have searched mills and box stores all over Denver for this design to no avail. I am wondering if anyone has seen it recently and or happens to have some stashed away. I need 3 feet of it. I don't want to custom make it because that would cost upwards of 200+ to do. 

I just need to replace a section of the door casing in the bathroom where i ripped out a bath vanity. Let me know if anyone has seen this and has some!

It is 5 1/8 across and 5/8" deep.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I really doubt if you are going to find that. You will probably have to replace all of it. I make some molding somewhat similar to that but I couldn't match that without making the cutting knives to do it and that is really expensive.


----------



## greenbje (Oct 22, 2017)

I know its a long shot!  I was posting in hopes that someone might have made it somewhere and had leftovers. but yes making it custom is very expensive! And doesn't seem worth it for 3 feet.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a lot of patience and a table saw you could make the tooling for that molding with one of these. You get some extra blank blades like the one shown above the allen wrench and grind the design in it. You maybe could do it with two knives. It would cut a profile 1" wide so if the design in the center is 2" wide or less you could run the board through the saw from each side and complete that. Then make a knife for the bead on the outer edge and run that.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve, I have never seen a Craftsman "shaper" set with a place for only 1 blade/tool. Mine used 3 blades/tools.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's because ....*



GeorgeC said:


> Steve, I have never seen a Craftsman "shaper" set with a place for only 1 blade/tool. Mine used 3 blades/tools.
> 
> George


Shaper cutters will have 3 blades, but a molding set may only have one blade. It depends on what you call them and the arbor size. The Craftsman small shaper only has a 1/2" arbor, but the molding set will use a standard 5/8" arbor like on the table saw.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-Craft...164481?hash=item440ea05441:g:9OoAAOSwTm9Z7N6n


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Steve, I have never seen a Craftsman "shaper" set with a place for only 1 blade/tool. Mine used 3 blades/tools.
> 
> George


I have both kind. The set with the three blades cuts smoother but is an awful amount of work custom grinding three knives that match. The single knife will get the job done if ran slow.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I can see your point if you are making custom knives. I only use whatever comes stock.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Assuming you have never duplicated a molding before ....*

There are several machine you can use to make the molding in the photo, a tablesaw with a molding set, a router mounted in a table and hand planes.

A cabinet shop will be the easiest and fastest, but the most expensive because you will pay for their equipment and expertise.

Depending on your skill set and the machines in your shop, you may able to duplicate it, I know I could. You will need to follow up with what machines you own and the bits or cutters you have before any further advice will make sense. Most moldings like that are made in steps, so don't get intimidated by the width, there are duplicate sections. An "Old School" carpenter would have hand planes to make it. A reproduction woodworking shop on the East Coast would do it.


You can also use standard moldings ans glue them together to get very close..... :surprise2:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps you could match the profile on a piece of alloy sheet. Then use this on filler. Or, make a silicone cast and use this as a mould.
johnep


----------



## sonofasmith (Oct 22, 2017)

greenbje said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have this trim all over my house. I have searched mills and box stores all over Denver for this design to no avail. I am wondering if anyone has seen it recently and or happens to have some stashed away. I need 3 feet of it. I don't want to custom make it because that would cost upwards of 200+ to do.
> 
> ...


Make a mold from a piece and then pour plaster in the mold and walla. If your going to paint it anyway...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## highfigh (Oct 8, 2017)

greenbje said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have this trim all over my house. I have searched mills and box stores all over Denver for this design to no avail. I am wondering if anyone has seen it recently and or happens to have some stashed away. I need 3 feet of it. I don't want to custom make it because that would cost upwards of 200+ to do.
> 
> ...


Can you show the profile? It would be easier to match.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just to be clear ...*



greenbje said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have this trim all over my house. I have searched mills and box stores all over Denver for this design to no avail. I am wondering if anyone has seen it recently and or happens to have some stashed away. I need 3 feet of it. I don't want to custom make it because that would cost upwards of 200+ to do.
> *
> ...


You don't have the machines/tools to make it yourself?
You are looking to find a piece from someone here to buy it?
Your chances of that are slim to none. :|
Your choices as I see them are:
Make it yourself 
Pay someone to make it.

Suggestions have been offered how to make it from standard pieces OR use a molding set in the table saw or router bits in a router table and glue up several sections. 

One more suggestion. Locate the builder who may have some pieces. Look in the attic or under the porch, any place where a length could be stored. Ask neighbors who may have a house built in a similiar style. :wink2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It might be cheaper to just find another similar profile the same width and replace all of it, if it is inside a room with only one door it will not be that noticeable.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> If you have a lot of patience and a table saw you could make the tooling for that molding with one of these. You get some extra blank blades like the one shown above the allen wrench and grind the design in it. You maybe could do it with two knives. It would cut a profile 1" wide so if the design in the center is 2" wide or less you could run the board through the saw from each side and complete that. Then make a knife for the bead on the outer edge and run that.


This is a revelation. I never knew this sort of thing existed. :surprise2:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure what type of tools you own but, if you could locate a beaded piece of trim similar to the center portion, then just make the 2 outer pieces. glue up in 3 pieces. The other profiles can be done on a router table. May take a little time to figure out but it wouldn't cost much.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

Another (not cheap) tool that can do this (and other future projects) is a Stanley 45.


It's a hand plane that accepts several different types of cutters. You control the depth and where the features lie, relative to the edge.
An antique one is hard to find in good condition, but Veritas now makes a new one that (they say) does everything the original Stanley did. 


Your project looks like large and small beads, set at various distances from the edge.
A Stanley 45, or the Lee-Valley re-creation is too expensive for a 3' piece of molding, but (unlike a shaper cutter) it isn't a single-use tool.


See:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=75620&cat=1,41182,48945&ap=1


----------

